# MasterChef judge Matt Moran loses it on set... rightfully so



## MikeZ (May 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;-fKSB1KVM_0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fKSB1KVM_0&feature=player_embedded[/video]
I hate when people are wastefull, as a foodie I am very consious of making sure I use every piece of food I can and waste as little as possible


----------



## tk59 (May 10, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## stevenStefano (May 10, 2011)

lol I agree with him 100%


----------



## mainaman (May 10, 2011)

they looked at each other not knowing what to say lol


----------



## StephanFowler (May 10, 2011)

It's really nice to see someone standing up for what they believe.

left 'em speechless


----------



## watercrawl (May 10, 2011)

Haha!! That was nice! Unfortunately, the shows insurance probably requires they throw it away. I remember watching an episode of a car show where they often rebuilt classic cars, modified cars for more horsepower, etc. and the guys on the show said the show/parent corp/whatever required that they destroy the cars after they modified them for liability reasons.


----------



## Salty dog (May 10, 2011)

I didn't like his accent. Otherwise I'm with him.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 10, 2011)

Awesome.


----------



## Andrew H (May 10, 2011)

Good for him


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 10, 2011)

lol. I think he was a little ****** about it, probably speaking from his emotions more than needed, but I'm glad to see him ready to act on his beliefs and walk out. Waste is waste!


----------



## rockbox (May 10, 2011)

overreacting much? I agree with him but being a dick about isn't going to make anything better.


----------



## Salty dog (May 10, 2011)

Chefs are known for being dicks. It' should be a given.


----------



## JohnnyChance (May 10, 2011)

johndoughy said:


> lol. I think he was a little ****** about it, probably speaking from his emotions more than needed, but I'm glad to see him ready to act on his beliefs and walk out. Waste is waste!


 
Isnt that what we do best though? I mean, other than cook.

I love the silence at the end, and that the camera man panned around to catch everyones blank stares.


----------



## MadMel (May 10, 2011)

Lol. I agree with the wasteful thing but he could at least be nicer about it. The way he blows up is freakishly similar to how my chefs blow up whenever they see someone throwing out perfectly good food.


----------



## Tristan (May 10, 2011)

Bravo. More power to people who can walk away from $$ and airtime and a career boost just because of their beliefs, and even if that belief is just about wasting a piece of chicken. 

Seriously, much respect to him. If everyone acted on their beliefs, and their beliefs resonate with most of the watching crowd (like all you foodies/cooks/people on this forum), I believe people would be forced to confront the tough questions and not just accept the stupid over used credo of "but this is just how it is done". All aspects of life man, not just filming.

*Sigh, my comments are worth shite now that the video is fake, but I do wish more people were like that in real life. Maybe idealism IS dead.


----------



## Tristan (May 10, 2011)

Oh crud, watched the full version on youtube (it is on the right video suggestion bar beside this clip)... it was a viral commercial for Reap.org about the importance of not wasting food. 

So the hysterics and everything else was for camera. Good ad. But the irony is that they just dumped a plate of food to advertise against the waste of food. Still, a good ad.


----------



## Potato42 (May 10, 2011)

ah well if it's a farce I'm not surprised. I don't know if any of you guys have ever been on a food shoot, but the food they actually photograph is usually far from edible. It's all about how good it looks. Not that they all do it that way, but "food stylists" are like the make up artists for food commercials.


----------



## Eamon Burke (May 10, 2011)

Tristan said:


> the irony is that they just dumped a plate of food to advertise against the waste of food.


 
:spitcoffee:


----------



## MadMel (May 11, 2011)

Potato42 said:


> ah well if it's a farce I'm not surprised. I don't know if any of you guys have ever been on a food shoot, but the food they actually photograph is usually far from edible. It's all about how good it looks. Not that they all do it that way, but "food stylists" are like the make up artists for food commercials.


 
Yeah i get that haha. The food is coloured, stuck with wax etc. And usually undercooked.


----------



## mr drinky (May 11, 2011)

Regardless, of the video advertisement, what cooking shows need are a hungry studio audience to reduce waste. A year or so ago I was at the Chicago Housewares Show and you should have seen how fast the audience dispatched the freshly cooked meals. No waste there. But the cooks were pretty good too. Symon, Morimoto, Ming Tsai, Cora, Bayless, Saran, Top Chef Stephanie, and a lot of others.

k.


----------



## Tristan (May 11, 2011)

This is a really good point. Actually my view of the best thing about social media, is that there is immediate documented feedback from ongoing events. Serve good food to the guests, people will gush about it within 5 minutes on their tweets and facebook wall. Positive feedback loop for celebrity chefs.

Of course the reverse is very true too.


----------

